# Nymphaea mexicana



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2006)

Hi.

Hab mal ein paar Fragen zu Nymphaea mexicana.

Hab gelesen das sie nicht komplet winterhart sein soll. Was heit das jetzt genau? Ist es nun eher eine Tropische Seerose oder kann ich sie in ausreichender Wassertiefe oder im Keller überwintern (wie ich es z.B. mit meiner __ Helvola mache)?

Was für Platzansprüche hat sie und was für eine Wassertiefe braucht sie?
So wie das sehe ist es eher eine kleine Seerosen Art/Sorte ¿ (Ironie).



Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2006)

Hi Mirko,

also die echte N. mexicana ist bei uns nicht winterhart, es ist zwar keine tropische Seerose aber, herkunftsbedingt, braucht sie eine Überwinterung, bei der ihre Rhizome nicht einfrieren. Also frostfrei im Keller. Es geht aber auch eine Überwinterung in tieferem Wasser, ähnlich wie bei den Lotosrhizomen, wichtig ist eben nur, dass ein durchfrieren verhindert wird.

Die normale Wassertiefe dürfte bei 30-40cm liegen. N. mexicana soll aber im Freiland nicht zu den blühwilligsten Seerosen gehören. Im ungeheizten Gewächshaus blüht sie aber zuverlässig, braucht aber auch hier sehr viel Platz zur optimalen Entwicklung, sonst bleiben u. U. die Blüten aus.

Der Platzbedarf dieser Wildart ist sehr hoch, da sie sich sehr rasch ausbreitet muß sie in ein geräumiges Pflanzgefäß gesperrt werden oder sie bekommt in einem größen Mörtelkübel einen seperaten Platz.


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2006)

Hi Stefan.

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.




> also die echte N. mexicana ist bei uns nicht winterhart, es ist zwar keine tropische Seerose aber, herkunftsbedingt, braucht sie eine Überwinterung, bei der ihre Rhizome nicht einfrieren. Also frostfrei im Keller. Es geht aber auch eine Überwinterung in tieferem Wasser, ähnlich wie bei den Lotosrhizomen, wichtig ist eben nur, dass ein durchfrieren verhindert wird.


Also auch so änlich wie die __ Helvola.
Was heist eigentlich dieechte N. mexicana? Sind auch falsche im Umlauf?




> Der Platzbedarf dieser Wildart ist sehr hoch, da sie sich sehr rasch ausbreitet muß sie in ein geräumiges Pflanzgefäß gesperrt werden oder sie bekommt in einem größen Mörtelkübel einen seperaten Platz.


Wie meinst du das jetzt? Einen Mörtelkübel als Pflanzgefäß oder das Pflanzgefäß in einen Mörtelkübel (90 Liter)?



Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2006)

Hallo Mirko,

hab mal gehört, dass unter dem Namen N. mexicana auch andere Arten gehandelt werden sollen (obs stimmt?).


Mit Mörtekübel meinte ich, dass diese Seerose darin gepflanzt wird und er gleichzeitig ihr "Teich" ist. Evtl. blüht sie darin etwas besser, da er sich ja schneller erwärmt, als ein Gartenteich.


Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2006)

Hallo Mirko und Stefan,

es gibt keine 'falschen' N. mexicana im Umlauf, aber es sind etliche Klone und Herkünfte im Handel zu finden, die ziemlich unterschiedlich in der Blühwilligkeit sind. In der Natur kommt die Pflanze in zwei getrennten Gebieten vor. Die größere Gruppe wächst in Mexiko (was für eine Überraschung ...) und den angrenzenden USA, eine kleine isolierte Population kommt in Florida vor. 

Die Pflanzen aus Florida sind schöner, größer und blühfreudiger, brauchen aber noch mehr Wärme. In den USA ist N. mexicana nicht sehr beliebt, bzw. in manchen Bundesstaaten sogar verboten, weil sie bei passendem Klima Seen total erobern kann. Da wächst dann nichts anderes mehr.

Mit __ Helvola besteht durchaus ein Zusammenhang, denn N. mexicana ist die einzige gelbe Wildart auf der Nordhalbkugel. Wenn eine winterharte Seerose also gelb blüht, dann hat sie irgendwo N. mexicana in ihrem Stammbaum. Daher sind manche gelben Seerosen auch nicht komplett winterhart (z.B. Helvola).

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2006)

Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mirko und Stefan,
> 
> es gibt keine 'falschen' N. mexicana im Umlauf, aber es sind etliche Klone und Herkünfte im Handel zu finden, die ziemlich unterschiedlich in der Blühwilligkeit sind. In der Natur kommt die Pflanze in zwei getrennten Gebieten vor. Die größere Gruppe wächst in Mexiko (was für eine Überraschung ...) und den angrenzenden USA, eine kleine isolierte Population kommt in Florida




Hi Werner,

besten Dank für die Info, wirklich interessant und aufschlussreich. Mir war nie ganz klar wie dass immer mit den versch. N. mexicana gemeint war.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Okt. 2006)

Hallo Werner,

ich habe schon seit 9 Jahren zwei __ gelbe Seerosen im Teich, eine __ Marliacea Chromatella und eine __ Helvola. Ich bin immer erstaunt, wie weit die Blüten über die  Wasserfläche hinauswachsen, nämlich fast so hoch wie die tropischen Seerosen. Hängt diese Eigenart auch mit ihrer entfernten Abstammung von N. mexicana zusammen? 

Zum Vergleich hänge ich ein Foto der M.Chromatella und eines von der  tropischen Seerose Tina an, die Du mir im August geschickt hast.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Okt. 2006)

Mit dem zweiten Foto hat es nicht geklappt, ich probiere es noch einmal.

Gruß Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Okt. 2006)

Hallo Elfriede,

Du vermutest richtig, es ist ein Erbteil von N. mexicana, dass die Blüten über die Wasseroberfläche hinaus stehen. Allerdings ist N. mexicana keine __ tropische Seerosen.

Ob tropisch oder nicht hat nämlich nichts mit der Herkunft der Art zu tun, sondern mit der Zugehörigkeit zu einer bestimmten Untergattung der Seerosen. Es gibt 5 Untergattungen, davon sind 4 tropisch. Die winterharten Seerosen sind alle in der Untergattung Nymphaea zu finden, die ihrerseits wieder in drei Sektionen aufgeteilt ist. N. mexicana bildet ganz allein die Sektion Xanthantha. Sie ist also auch unter den winterharten Seerose etwas eigenes. Gemeinsam ist allen winterharten Seerosen, dass sie Rhizome bilden, während tropische Seerosen eine Knolle bilden. 

Bislang ist man davon ausgegangen, dass es nicht möglich ist Seerosen aus unterschiedlichen Untergattungen miteinander zu kreuzen, aber vor zwei Jahren ist das einem Amerikaner gelungen. Was noch nicht gelungen ist, ist die Kreuzung von tropisch mit winterhart. Slocum hat das wiederholt für seine Sorten behauptet, es aber nicht beweisen können. Ich selbst glaube, dass es sich bei Nymphaea 'Colonel J.A. Welch' um das Ergebnis einer solchen Kreuzung handelt, denn sie hat die Fähigkeit aus der Blüte Ableger zu entwickeln. Diese Fähigkeit hat keine einzige winterharte Seerose, aber einige tropische Seerosen aus der Untergattung Hydrocallis haben sie. Für die winterharte blaue Seerose stehen die Chancen aber trotzdem schlecht, denn die blauen Seerosen sind nicht nur in einer eigenen Untergattung, sondern zusätzlich in einer anderen Gruppe. 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Okt. 2006)

Hallo Werner,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführlichen und interessanten Erklärungen, denn ehrlich gesagt habe ich wenig Ahnung von Seerosen. Mir gefallen __ blaue Seerosen , aber ich wusste nicht, dass sie in einer Untergruppe noch eine eigene Gruppe bilden. Du schreibst von einer winterharten blauen Seerose, welche ist damit gemeint?

Übrigens ist heute auch die zweite tropische Seerose aufgeblüht, die Du mir geschickt hast. Sie hat länger gebraucht als die Tina und scheint auch etwas empfindlicher zu sein. Ich stelle zwei Fotos ein, vielleicht kannst Du mir sagen um welche Sorte es sich handelt, denn zur Nympaea.x daubenyana  passen die stark gezeichneten Blätter nicht. 

Ich will heuer versuchen, die beiden tropischen Seerosen im Teich zu überwintern. Macht es Sinn, wenn ich sie ganz tief absenke, etwa auf  1,80m und soll ich vorher alle Blüten und Blätter abschneiden? Die Tina trägt auf fast jedem Blatt ein Kindel, wie kann ich einige dieser Triebe überwintern  oder müssen sie auf der Mutterpflanze bleiben. Sie sind noch sehr klein und werden wohl nicht mehr viel an Größe zulegen, denn auch hier auf Paros wird es langsam herbstlich.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Okt. 2006)

Und hier das zweite Foto

Gruß Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Okt. 2006)

Jetzt bin ich wieder ein wenig schlauer.   , so gut ich mich eigentlich mit Gartenpflanzen auskenne so wenig weiß ich über Wasserpflanzen. Aber ich lerne gerne dazu.

LG Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Okt. 2006)

Hallo Elfriede,

Deine rosa Seerose dürfte 'Madame Ganna Walska' sein. Die blüht manchmal blau und manchmal rosa (hängt vom Wasser ab).

Mit der winterharten blauen Seerose hast Du mich missverstanden. Die gibt es eben NICHT, aber alle Züchter sind wild darauf sie zu erschaffen. Wem das gelingt, der wird vermutlich reich werden. Bis jetzt ist es weder auf konventionellem Weg gelungen noch durch Gentechnik. Bin gespannt ob ich den Durchbruch noch erlebe.

Deine tropische Seerose auf 1,80 m abzusenken halte ich für übertrieben. Dein Teich wird sicher nicht bis auf den Boden gefrieren, also reicht es die Seerosen in einen Bereich zu schieben, der mit Sicherheit vom Eis nicht erreicht wird. weiter oben dürfte das Wasser auch wärmer sein als ganz am Grund.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Okt. 2006)

Hallo Werner,

... und ich dachte schon, ich hätte die erste winterharte, blaue Seerose verpasst.

Meine zwei tropischen Seerosen haben überhaupt keinen Frost zu fürchten, hier auf Paros gibt es kein Eis. Die genaue Wassertemperatur für den Winter kenne ich zwar nicht, da ich die Winter in Österreich verbringe, aber ich nehme an, dass sie zwischen 7° und 12° betragen wird, was den üblichen Wintertemperaturen in der Nacht entspricht. 

Die Absenkung der Seerosen würde ich eher vornehmen, weil es hier im Winter sehr heftige Stürme geben kann, die das Wasser im oberen Bereich ständig in Bewegung halten. Einen Vorgeschmack auf diese Winterstürme habe ich gestern hier erlebt, zusammen mit einem Temperatursturz und heftigem Regen, was sehr ungewöhnlich für Mitte Oktober ist, jedenfalls habe ich so ein Wetter ( 13°) um diese Zeit hier auf Paros noch nie erlebt. Leid getan haben mir die zwei tropischen Seerosen, die zusammen mit 10 Knospen über Wasser dem Sturm und der Kälte trotzten. Vorgestern konnte ich noch in meinem Teich schwimmen und ein Sonnenbad genießen. 

Ich hoffe, dass es hier bald wieder angenehme Temperaturen geben wird und ich nicht länger neidvoll in den Norden schauen muss, wo es zur Zeit noch herrliches Herbstwetter geben soll.

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------

